# Dogloo dog houses



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen and read about these forever it seems. 
I understand the round idea but how do they keep the dog out of the cold, rain and wind with the opening "right there"? 
Just curious. My dog's. double wall, insulated houses are in a pen in the garage, through a dog door in the wall of the garage. Their 6 x 24 ft run is along side the garage.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE:
Thanks to overlapping sections that snap securely together, Dogloo dog house forms a barrier that locks out rain and wind while a front overhang and rain conduit diverts water away from the opening, keeping your dog dry and comfortable. Plus, the Dogloo dog house roof features an adjustable vent to increase airflow and allow for better interior temperature control. END

and

Rain conduit designed on front overhang allows water to flow off from sides and not into the dog house.

•	Moat in base is designed to capture any fluids inside the dog house helping to keep dog dry & happy.
•	No tools required for dog house assembly, Each section snaps together with a “posi-lock” connection.

It sounds so cool to me! And I like the looks too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://petsafe-warehouse.com/dog_crates/dogloo.htm


It does seem like a door flap would be a good addition for wind.

I have one dog who has a fetish for den-places. If those cost $30 instead of $130, I would buy him one for the living room. LOL


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've seen and read about these forever it seems.
> I understand the round idea but how do they keep the dog out of the cold, rain and wind with the opening "right there"?


Bob they make a door flap for those things. It attaches with a couple of screws along the top edge of the door opening. It matches the cut-out of the door. To keep the wind out you face the door away from the wind and adjust the ventilation thingy on the top. 

None of my dogs ever used the thing though. Well, that's not entirely true, my patrol trained dog thought it was a big dog toy and chewed on the top, rounded edge of the door before I put the door flap on it. 

Of course I'm in sunny Southern Cal.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Bob they make a door flap for those things. It attaches with a couple of screws along the top edge of the door opening. It matches the cut-out of the door. To keep the wind out you face the door away from the wind and adjust the ventilation thingy on the top.
> 
> None of my dogs ever used the thing though. Well, that's not entirely true, my patrol trained dog thought it was a big dog toy and chewed on the top, rounded edge of the door before I put the door flap on it.
> 
> Of course I'm in sunny Southern Cal.


Thanks Connie, Lou! I would think it would have to have some kinda flap on it with the ratio of sleeping area to door opening. 

Hell Lou! The only ice dogs see in your neck of the woods is in a glass with umbrellas!  ;-) 

David, I was reading that you use them for your K9 dogs. Any problems with chewing door flaps, etc?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Those houses look ok for warmer climates but for colder areas the door looks too big to conserve heat and the door opening is too low to keep in deep bedding. They look nice for summer though or warmer areas.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Those houses look ok for warmer climates but for colder areas the door looks too big to conserve heat and the door opening is too low to keep in deep bedding. They look nice for summer though or warmer areas.


T

Thanks Lynn! Pretty much my thoughts also.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I would have to go along with what Lynn said also. I have seen some here too and I wasnt too much impressed really and certainly not for colder areas.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This is the style Dogloo I have used...










It has a longer "Tunnel" than the pic Connie posted. Compare:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"I was reading that you use them for your K9 dogs. Any problems with chewing door flaps, etc?"

They are the only house we use. They are very easy to clean, provide excellant protection from the cold and wind. The key is not buying one that is too large. Bob you know how it is with dogs, some have chewed up the door, some don't. They also make a vinyl pad that goes into the house. I don't think I've ever bought one of those that lasted more than a few days. It isn't so much that they chew them, but they try nesting or wadding them up and they just don't last. Some of the house we have are 15 years old at least and still holding up well. Tennessee isn't the frigid north, but we still get some 'teen temperatures, wind and rain/snow in the winter time.



DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

[QUOTE Some of the house we have are 15 years old at least and still holding up well. 
DFrost[/QUOTE]

That is a big plus right there - wooden dog house are alot more maintenace and don't generally last that long. I like the house that Mike posted with the vestibule thing better than the other one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> [QUOTE Some of the house we have are 15 years old at least and still holding up well.
> DFrost


That is a big plus right there - wooden dog house are alot more maintenace and don't generally last that long. I like the house that Mike posted with the vestibule thing better than the other one.[/quote]

That one definitely has possibilities.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> "I was reading that you use them for your K9 dogs. Any problems with chewing door flaps, etc?"
> 
> They are the only house we use. They are very easy to clean, provide excellant protection from the cold and wind. The key is not buying one that is too large. Bob you know how it is with dogs, some have chewed up the door, some don't. They also make a vinyl pad that goes into the house. I don't think I've ever bought one of those that lasted more than a few days. It isn't so much that they chew them, but they try nesting or wadding them up and they just don't last. Some of the house we have are 15 years old at least and still holding up well. Tennessee isn't the frigid north, but we still get some 'teen temperatures, wind and rain/snow in the winter time.
> 
> ...


Do you use the tunnel one that Mike posted? That one looks excellent.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> "I was reading that you use them for your K9 dogs. Any problems with chewing door flaps, etc?"
> 
> They are the only house we use. They are very easy to clean, provide excellant protection from the cold and wind. The key is not buying one that is too large. Bob you know how it is with dogs, some have chewed up the door, some don't. They also make a vinyl pad that goes into the house. I don't think I've ever bought one of those that lasted more than a few days. It isn't so much that they chew them, but they try nesting or wadding them up and they just don't last. Some of the house we have are 15 years old at least and still holding up well. Tennessee isn't the frigid north, but we still get some 'teen temperatures, wind and rain/snow in the winter time.
> 
> ...


 
I've never seen a pad/bed that lasted in any aplication other then house dogs. 
I just stuff my dog houses with prairie straw (no weed seed or chaf) and let the dog dig himself in.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you use the tunnel one that Mike posted? That one looks excellent.


No, we have the other ones. Just turn the door from the prevailing wind. I do like the looks of the "tunnel" type though. I might have to consider those.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

My dogs have a dog house too; it's called my home!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We had some at the kennel in the "going home" section of the kennel, and my dogs stayed out there at times as well. Not one of them did anythng but chew on them at the most, no matter the temp outside. However, they stayed dry, and were the tunnel style, but no flaps.


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

I must say I'm not much a fan of them myself. OC used one for a month or so while in Chicago and though it did keep him warm and dry (granted it was a mild winter) it was such a pain in the butt to make sure everything in the house was clean and such. Plus every night I would have to shovel straw back into the house as he would drag it out while coming out of the house. I much prefer my wooden ones  They're warmer too!


----------

